
Ask HN: Is there a no-nonsense device that lets me measure my heart rate? - founderling
I would like to measure my heart rate and download the data to my laptop so I can do my own statistics on it.<p>I don&#x27;t want something that pairs with my phone, needs me to install software or to become member of some cloud service.<p>Is there something like that?
======
nabla9
I have not tried myself, but maybe Polar H10 strap or older H7. I didn't
realize that H10 works with free app, so I bought expensive HRM too. :( The
strap has internal memory that can train one session of data.

[https://nob.ro/post/polar_h10_ubuntu/](https://nob.ro/post/polar_h10_ubuntu/)

[https://github.com/rsc-dev/loophole](https://github.com/rsc-dev/loophole)

[https://reprage.com/post/how-to-connect-the-raspberry-pi-
to-...](https://reprage.com/post/how-to-connect-the-raspberry-pi-to-a-
bluetooth-heart-rate-monitor)

Polar H10 is very accurate. I personally pair it with free PolarBeat app (I
also have the Polar HRM) and download raw data.

\---

[https://support.polar.com/e_manuals/Team_Pro/Polar_Team_Pro_...](https://support.polar.com/e_manuals/Team_Pro/Polar_Team_Pro_user_manual_English/Content/Export_Data.htm)

>The export raw data function exports second-by-second data from a training
session. Raw data export gives you a zip file with player specific folders
which contain a CSV file, and a .txt file and a GPX file.

> The CSV file contains second by second information about heart rate, speed,
> distance, acceleration/deceleration and running cadence.

>The .txt file contains unfiltered RR interval data that can be analyzed with
third party heart rate variability tools.

>The GPX file contains location information that can viewed in third party
tools.

~~~
founderling
That looks good! Will buy one next time I am in an electronics store.

I find it surprising that a we still need a chest belt to measure heart beats.
I can put a finger on my wrist and feel every beat perfectly. Strange that a
wrist band cannot do the same.

~~~
nabla9
You don't need chest belt. I can go running without the strap and use only the
HRM from wrist (it's optical).

The chest band is still more accurate (and cheaper). It gets the minor
variations in HR from beat to beat. When you get closer to your maximum HR
your hard beat gets more even. HR variability gives more info.

~~~
founderling
Now I am confused. You can use the "Polar H10" on your wrist? The product
description seems to only mention strapping it to your chest.

~~~
nabla9
Heh, no. I have Polar M430 and H10.

M430 in my wrist. It has it's own optical HR sensor. It does not need H10 to
measure HR. Polar H10 is the chest strap, it used electrodes with skin contact
to measure HR.

When H10 is available and paired to M430, M430 uses H10 to get more accurate
HR measurement data from the strap.

H10 works also alone with a free Polar app so you don't need the wrist
monitor, although M430 has GSP and screen so it can measure also distance.

------
runjake
Your best option is a Garmin ForeRunner and the USB cable it comes with.

If you’re a stickler about getting the best HRM results then get one with a
chest strap but the wrist-based HRM is great for most cases.

~~~
Raed667
I second this, I had a Garmin ForeRunner 645 and now a 935. You can have:

\- live data at your wrist, streamed to your phone over Bluetooth.

\- A chart for the past 4 hours on your wrist.

\- Longer charts with zones, averages etc on the app.

\- Abnormal heart-rate warning on the watch.

\- Export all data via USB to your computer.

Edit: I also got a companion HRM chest-strap (which is more precise and also
provides more data related to running), but I only use it for more intense
runs/training its not super comfortable.

~~~
drakonka
I thought the wrist-based heart rate monitoring techniques were very flawed
and inaccurate, and were not useful if you want exact heart rate data (but
could be used for relative comparisons over time for example). This is why
I've stuck with the uncomfortable and more fiddly chest strap based monitor.
Has the technology improved in the last few years?

~~~
Raed667
Newer Garmin models are pretty accurate. You will know in which zone you're
and if you're just sitting around or doing basic cardio it's more than
accurate enough.

~~~
drakonka
Thanks for the input, maybe it's time to budget for that Fenix after all...

